# .com .org .me .ws .mobi .fm .tv .us .cc



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What are the difference in all of these?

I am looking at buying a domain name and I see these...

HELP!

hehehe


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, if possible, you would always want a .com. When people try to remember your site, or hear about it from a friend, they will think whats that site? and first try will be .com. They might even move on to .net, rarely will people try the others, the only way to find it will be the search engines. That being said, I do own several .me sites, because with the right marketing and wordplay, you can make a .me recognizable, and memorable. Funny little anecdote, .me used to be .yu. I think it was yugoslavia or something, and then the country name changed, and so they changed it to .me. 

Anywho, your best bet is always to get the .com. For my main sites, I own every option, and all of the others redirect to the main. If you end up having a great site, someone might try to clone it, and give a similar domain, so I don't mess around, my main site is the face and name of my business, I don't want anyone offering shoddy service or work and making me look bad because the domain is similar, and they made the site look the same. JMO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh ok...

Well I can't figure out how to buy the .com domain I showed you. It says on Earthlink $45 but I think that is just to reserve the domain until i'm ready to build a site with them....So I am all lost....LMAO


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you contact the guy via the contact info I gave you? Maybe he can give you more info about who controls it etc.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

His email didn't work...It got sent back


There was an email for some administrator. Should I email them too?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hubby says he doesn't know how earthlink does it, he said he knows that Godaddy does it as a lease sometimes, they own a domain, someone wants it, so they lease it to them, and make them host with them. You should email that admin, and see how they work it over there.


----------

